# Things You are Grateful For



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, considering I spend so much time wrapped up in self pity and loathing I find it is sometimes a good idea to take a step back and just appreciate how truly fortunate you are.

Things I am grateful that:
1. I have a family that loves me
2. I have few money worries
3. I always have enough food and a roof to sleep under
4. I am of ideal weight and suffer from no physical ailments (apart from my eyesight).
5. I am not unattractive physically
6. I am of above average intelligence
7. I have more than half a century left to live in the most productive and enlightened time in human history in one of the world's wealthiest nations

Maybe some of us a less well off than others, but I'm sure most have more to be happy about than they think. We spend so long contemplating our inadequancies compared to others that we forget how many good things have going for us.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great idea for a thread, we need to press for more positivity!

1. Loving family
2. Great friends
3. Amazing job
4. No loose ends 
5. Health (apart from the obvious)


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

1. caring family 
2. food, bed, roof
3. a lot of material things
4. random people who care about me once in a random while
5. no diseases
6. i live in the united states

i would say this could be one of the worst generations, but we can also make it the best if we try....if it's possible to try =/ (sry for the negative comment)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

1. Family who is there for me
2. I live in the USA
3. Being able to go to school and educate myself
4. I'm not bad looking, but I don't think looks are everything as it can be a double-edged sword if your ignorant about it
5. I'm not handicapped in any way
6. I'm grateful for the differences of people and the variety they bring to the world and my life
7. I don't make much money but I'm grateful for what I have and that I live comfortably
8. I'm grateful for the people I know, including my friends
9. Grateful for radio shows, especially the ones I listen to 
10. Grateful I live in an age that is neither too advanced nor primitive; that which provides me with the things that help me travel, be entertained, communicate, etc
11. I'm grateful for nature

The list could go on...


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm grateful that I'm alive.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

yes i heard on NPR today that GRATITUDE is a huge trait of HAPPINESS. 
(1) a home, a comfortable nice bedroom & a family who cares about my well-being
(2) a boyfrienddd the best boyfriend inthe world who is always there for me & is my diary
(3) i am grateful for the financial resources i have even though i am low-middle class
(4) i'm healthy
(5) grateful to be in here america


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

i do this sometimes when i can't sleep - count my blessings.

- my family, more often than not they are such lovely humans
- large mugs for drinking tea - lots of it
- new oppurtunities
- friends that keep giving me another chance
- dental floss


and so on....

there really is a lot i'm thankful for. wonderful thread, i hope lots of people can put something in here.


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a lot of things to be grateful for

great friends
wonderful family
loving God
healthy life


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

-loving family
-Roof over my head
-A decent job with a good wage
-I work with a lot of nice people
-The friends I do have
-Living in a country without a corrupt government.
-Apart from SA I'm healthy, have all my limbs, my eyesight etc
-Knowing I will wake up tomorrow and not have to worry about where my next meal is coming from.

I think about this stuff a lot when I am feeling depressed. Its hard to feel sorry for yourself when you realize there are a lot of people out there who have life much worse.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I live in an age when medicine is highly advanced, and immortality is just around the corner.
I live in a free society, and have an easy lifestyle.
I have a government that gives me money every fortnight.
I have the career I desired.
I still have some sanity left inside of me.
Earth, space is just so unimaginably beautiful, I'm grateful I've lived to see this, ultimately.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a good thread.

- I have all my basic needs fulfilled (food, shelter, warmth etc)
- Uni costs are relatively cheap
- freedom of choice, freedom of speech...
- for all the wonderful experiences I've had with my friends and family
- the rest of life to look forward to.
- the internet (what a double edged sword... but I'm still grateful for it )


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Life
health
not being paralyzed
fun I've had before the sa downfall
tasty food when I can taste food
skateboarding
snowboarding
coffee
relative youth
things that are funny like failblog.org. That stuff is funny as are many other things which I will not list due to the constraints of not wanting to.
movies
pretty things
doggies
I had a lot of friends growing up which I am grateful for
I'm gateful that my family is alive and healthy (physically at least) even though I do not like them and they are not nice people. 
I have significant time ahead of me I suppose and various positive things could occur therein.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

-supportive family
-awesome dog
-being Canadian
-my health
-my recent job opportunities


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am grateful.

-My family
-My overall ability to get past things and move on
-My drive and focus to be myself (regardless of what others think)
-My goals (although sometimes I am distracted from them by the internet)
-Lack of regret, there is nothing to date that I really 'truly' regret
-My outlook i.e we live in the same place as everybody else and are in the same overall situation, so why should we ever be made to feel bad?

Of course I am also grateful for all of life's other little beauties. Sometimes it feels unnassailably lonely, and some obstacles appear insurmountable, but you can always find a way to help yourself along your way. There are no right or wrong answers.

I am grateful for my life. No regrets.


----------



## Job_oo7 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jesus Christ


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ
My son (who will be 11 in 5 days)
My son is responsible, healthy, helpful, loving and kind.
My health is good (I need to work out more but it is good)
Owning my own home (even if I rent the lot)
Not having a car payment
Having a dependable car (even if it is 14 years old)
My family (even though they drive me crazy - they love me and I love them)
The few real friends I do have (very very few)
The fact that I am still functional 
I live in the USA (and as messed up as it is - I still choose this over anywhere else)
I live in Florida (sometimes too hot, rarely too cold - but mostly tolerable)
That I have opportunities for a job (even if I can't take advantage of them right now)
I have food - and the ability to feed my family, friends and others.
I have clothes - and the ability to give clothes away.
I have loved, lost, and loved again, and lost again... and continue to seek love and be open to it.
I have been able to have an education and return back to school to change fields
ok... that's enough for now --- that was really helpful ---- thanks.


----------



## macg (Sep 29, 2009)

I am grateful for:

My awesome husband/best friend!
All the people that have touched my life. Good and bad, I've learned from everyone.
My cat who thinks she's a dog.
The opportunities I've been given by my parents immigrating to the US.
Second chances.
Sincere smiles from strangers.
Finding this site!


Awesome thread Fuzzy Logic! :clap


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

My best friend (You know who you are )


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. The roof over my head
2. My job - as crappy as it is.
3. The food in my belly
4. Family that supports me because I am blood.
5. My sense of humor
6. The internet.
7. My pet bird, even though he craps all over the place.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

1. My family who I know loves me despite the obstacles^_^
2. the bestest bf in the world.^_^
3. My two best friends.
4. My doggies.
5. A place to live, food


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Family and friends
2. Good physical health
3. financially well off
4. faith and hope
5. Shelter
6. Positive influential music


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm grateful for:
my family
my friends
food, shelter and clothing 
good health 
music and the internet


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1) My parents - They could kick me out and try to force me to be normal but they haven't done that. No matter how they mess up, at the end of the day they're still there for me like no one else can be.
2) Dr. Hsu. She really helped me with my anxiety.
3) Artists. They don't know me but the things they produce bring me great joy and understanding.
4) Myself. Without my efforts, I wouldn't be here, huh?
5) Love. What this world would without it...I don't know and I really never want to know. I hope it sticks around.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1. My family/friends/boyfriend
2. All of my doctors
3. Pour Habit
4. Yoghurt
5. My cat, I can't believe I almost forgot him!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my parents, yes i am grateful for other things but i don't think my parents really know how much i appreciate them, that's probably because i'm too scared to even say 'i love you'


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

-Great family and friends(and the man I love)
-home
-bed with soft pillows
-sunrise
-fresh water


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

I am grateful that i am free to choose exactly how i want my life to turn out. I am grateful that i am able to change anything i want in my life.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am grateful for everything the UK offers including free education, NHS care, a house etc etc.
I am grateful for not being born with a physical disability.
I am grateful for being of above average intelligence.

Great thread btw - We SA-ers moan so much about things when there are people who have it much more harder than we do.


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

My mom
My friends and family
A roof over my head
That I am still alive
My guinea pig
Music
And a other stuff I can't think of right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Absolutely everything.*

*Bring it on.* 

:heart


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

-my loving husband 
-my daughter
-being healthy
-having fulfilling job and nice colleagues


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm grateful to:
1. be alive
2. have both of my parent's together
3. go to school
4. get just about everything i want
5. live in the United States
7. to have a family/sibling(s)
8. be abled (not including SA and other things)
9. have a home
10. have come to this site


----------



## matty007 (Oct 20, 2009)

*thankful...hm*

Well....I'm thankful that I have a positive church group that wants to see me do well
I'm grateful for my Grandad who is supportive of me. 
I have a job albeit part time.
I have a car and an apartment to come home to. 
I have cable tv.
I live in America. 
I have Paxil.


----------



## wishiwasinvisible (Oct 12, 2009)

stumbling across this forum


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

1. Family
2. Roof over my head
3. Food on the table
4. Satellite television
5. Internet
6. Friends
7. Beer
8. Car


----------

